# electric farm utility vehicle design



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

A gear motor is not a good option for what you need. Too slow.

My neighbor use a couple of electric golf carts, just for the purpose you describe.

A box on the back hauls hay etc. to their horses. 

They are good also to use for a sprayer base in the spring for weed control spraying.

Lawn tractor cleated tires would be a good idea for field travel, in less that perfect weather.

They can be picked up for a few hundred at household sales and usually come with a charger.

I have bought them to resell for under $30.00, put batteries in and away they go. I could use 2 more now.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeramirezsat said:


> On farms, there is a tendency to buy a diesel or gasoline utility vehicle for carrying feed, tending to animals, checking fencing, etc. These vehicles are open air, typically have a small box to haul 500 lbs. at most, are not intended to exceed 20 mph, go on the hiyway, or used for more than an hour or two per day (10 miles per day at most with a 2 mile trip at a time). Has anyone built an electric vehicle for this purpose?
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe,

Check out http://www.ngoit.com/

Regards,

major


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a Taylor Dunn B-210, which works very well and all parts are available. The specifications will give you an idea of the performance of a 36 volt system. Check eBay for used “Taylor Dunn” vehicles.

http://www.taylor-dunn.com/vehicle_details.aspx?mode=base&id=9


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Wayne 

Love that Bug






WSJ said:


> I have a Taylor Dunn B-210, which works very well and all parts are available. The specifications will give you an idea of the performance of a 36 volt system. Check eBay for used “Taylor Dunn” vehicles.
> 
> http://www.taylor-dunn.com/vehicle_details.aspx?mode=base&id=9


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is what I came up with for hauling logs and dirt:
http://www.evalbum.com/1609
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/12
http://amp-phibian.blogspot.com/


----------

